# CPT code for Hip Scope bursectomy



## msmithx3 (May 15, 2009)

Does anyone know a CPT code for a Hip Arthroscopic bursectomy and debridement of IT band and trochanteric spurs? I coded a 29999 and of course its Medicare and its a non covered procedure in an ASC.  Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 15, 2009)

msmithx3 said:


> Does anyone know a CPT code for a Hip Arthroscopic bursectomy and debridement of IT band and trochanteric spurs? I coded a 29999 and of course its Medicare and its a non covered procedure in an ASC.  Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, I also use unlisted on the ASC side but usually 29862 is also done.


----------

